# Michelle Hunziker was spotted out shopping at Trussardi Boutique in Milan - October 23, 2017 (46x)



## Mandalorianer (24 Okt. 2017)

​


----------



## MetalFan (24 Okt. 2017)

Michelle, beim nächsten Mal dann bitte mit Unterwäsche... 

:thx:


----------



## luuckystar (24 Okt. 2017)

danke für Michelle


----------



## UsualSuspekt (24 Okt. 2017)

danke für michelle


----------



## savvas (25 Okt. 2017)

Vielen Dank für die wunderbare Michelle.


----------



## gunnar86 (3 Nov. 2017)

Danke für Michelle.


----------



## Ma123 (8 Nov. 2017)

Die hat den Richtigen geheiratet.


----------



## higuain99 (28 Jan. 2018)

Very nice thankswink2


----------



## Bowes (21 Mai 2018)

*Besten Dank für die hübsche *


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2020)

danke danke danke


----------



## Schnakenhals (31 Dez. 2020)

kann sich immer noch sehen lassen. danke.


----------

